# LapTimer2000!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey all.Two seasons ago i purchased the LT2000 system for my ho track layout.My intentions were to use a newer laptop that had only USB connections.I bought a USB to Gameport adaptor for the computer connection.That did not work reliably.Now i have my old dektop to use for the LT2000 sytem.This computer had a Soundblaster Audigy soundcard with no joystick port.I picked up a cheap Soundblaster Live card with the joystick port off ebay and in stalled it.I now have no sound.The device manager shows the big yellow ? next to the "multimedia audio controller".I ran the reed switch harness directly to the game port on the sound card.Now After all this time i finally get LT 2000 to work very reliably.But no sound.Any computer guru's out there that can get my sound working again.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am no computer expert but I would try to remove the sound card and re-install it and let the computer find the new hardware and it should run the wizard and re-install it correctly. 
I feel your pain with LT2K, had my own set of problems with it, the most reliable way that I have found to run it is through the printer port (LPT), that has been the most consistent for me, I have it done this way on 3 tracks that I have it set up on. For what its worth I am much happier with a software called Race Coordinator.

Boosted


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Also uninstall the drivers for the original sound card prior to installing the new one. Then check for up to date drivers to install.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Been there done that.I am somewhat computer savy and have tried everything.LapTimer works but i have no sound.Sucks!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

do you have other sounds and just none in LT2K? or no sound at all for anything.

That big yellow check mark is an indicator that there is a problem with that device.

Boosted


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

No sound at all.I cant seem to get the correct drivers for that card.I dont have internet hooked up the the computer for the track.I have been downloading drivers and putting them on a jump drive to install them.I reinstalled the original sound card today and it produces sound but it doesnt have a game port on it.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I feel you pain, been down the same road with drivers, can or have you updated your windows, sometimes you get lucky and they have the correct driver for your app.
Good luck 

Boosted


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Make sure you remove the SB Audigy sound card before installing the SB Live card. You don't want two cards competing for the same system resources. 

If you are down to one sound card, shut down your computer and then turn it on again. During the start up you should see a text message flash on the screen to allow you to go into System Settings or BIOS. It's typically triggered by pressing the Del key or F2 or something. Once you get into the system settings there should be a page for adjusting the built-in peripherals. The only thing you want to look for is something to the effect of "Built-In Sound Adapter" or "SB Audio" or "AC 97" to see whether your motherboard has a built-in sound device. If you find this setting change it to OFF or DISABLED, then save exit the System Settings and your PC will continue to boot. This procedure ensures that the built-in sound device (if you have one) does not conflict with the SB Live card. If your PC has its own audio jack on the back, not including the one on the SB Live card, then it probably has built in sound capability.

If you go into Windows and still have no sound, launch the control panel and look for the Audio settings selection. There should be a page in the audio settings properties that allow you to select the audio device. Make sure it is set to the SB Live. If you have Windows XP or later it is likely that it has a SB Live driver built-in, so try running the Add New Hardware wizard in the Control Panel and see whether it detects the SB Live and sets it up correctly.

If you don't see anything about the SB Live then I would suggest going to the Creative Labs web site and downloading just the sound driver for the SB Live card that you have and for the version of Windows you are using. You probably just want the driver, not the jukebox, MP3 player, and any other extraneous software that they will want to pile on the driver download. If it is a big consolidated download then make sure you select a custom installation and uncheck the features you don't want, like their music player. 

I hope this works for you, I'm currently running on a Mac so I don't have the screen settings in front of me to give you a better step-by-step procedure.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Hey AFXTOO thanks for the response.Unfortunatley i have tried all of your suggestions.Still no go! I even went as far as trying the speakers out on the new desktop to make sure they did'nt burn out.Wife says i am spending way too much time down there messing with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmmm. Sorry to hear that. I had a PC with a SB Live and it seemed to work well. If I recall correctly it had 2 audio outputs, the top one (line out) which I ran into a 5.1 speaker system and the other one, the lower one (rear out) into an old stereo system. It sounded great. Anyway, make sure your speakers are plugged into the "line out" jack - the upper one. Here's a link to the user manual for that card:

http://ccftp.creative.com/Manuals/TSD/790/English.pdf

That would be too easy of a fix of course. In all likelihood you are having an interrupt conflict between the SB Live card and some other card or built-in device that uses interrupts. The game port on the sound card does not use interrupts which explains why it is working. Here are some things to try:

First see what interrupts are being used:

Click on Start menu, open the Control Panel.
Click on Performance and Maintenance.
Click on System.
Click on the Hardware tab.
Click the Device Manager button.
Once you have Device Manager open, select View from the toolbar menu, and then click Resources by Type. 
Double click on Interrupt Request (IRQ). This will show the interrupts being used. The SB Live card usually uses IRQ 10 or IRQ 11 and hopefully at least one of these is free. If you have a network card it may be using IRQ 10 so you can try the SB Live on IRQ 11 or move the network card to IRQ 11 and put the SB Live at IRQ 10. 

To change the IRQ you need to go back into the BIOS and change the IRQ for the PCI slot that contains the card. Whatever you do, only change one thing at a time, test it, and if it works move on the the other change. If the card does not like the IRQ setting the PC will likely crash or something will not work, like you are experiencing with your sound not working. 

If you hit a roadblock it may be easiest to either use the printer port to work with the program you are using. I doubt that you could even find a PCI card with only a game port on it. The game port is usually built into a sound card or IO card. 

I sympathize with you. PC problems can be a real time suck.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you try a different PCI slot?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the helpful hints.I tried every plug on the back of the card.I have tried the four remaining PCI slots.I will look into what AFXToo has posted.I had to step away from the computer for awhile.:tongue:


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

what windows operating system are you currently running on your desktop computer?


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Z,

I just dug through my box of miscellaneous computer crap... found 3 old sound cards with a game port. PM me your address and I'll send you a SB card.. I believe its a SB live or SB value card... model is CT4810.

-Robbie


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey roffut thanks for the offer.I got this all sorted out a few weeks back.It was the speakers were bad.Bought some cheap $20 speakers at walmart.


----------

